# Joliet,IL area bagged salt!!!!



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

came across a craigslist listing for bagged rock salt, mortons and safe-t-salt. guy out of minooka has 2500# pallets for 150 cash. forklift available and he loads em right up. ill post the link and more info. tomorrow night after i check it out. going to get a couple skids if i like the stuff. havent found anything cheaper tho, has anybody else?


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*sweet*

drop me a line when u check it out...


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

picked mine up today.... he mostly has mortons salt water softener salt, but salt is salt anyway... nice coarse stuff that will flow through my tailgate spreader... buddy that went with me got a few pallets, some of his were actually some high grade stuff, nice clean and a few bags had the white crystals that melt before the salt kicks in. the pallets are kind of mix and matched with 2 different brands but same quality. only problem is most of the bags were ripped which made unloading kinda messy, but for 150, he's my guy for the winter. said he'll have stock for that price all season, so i just got one skid and will make return trips if i have to.... dont know the guys name but the company is called economy landscaping, in minooka off ridge road. 815 955 2517.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

do you know the price if its not cash?


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

not sure of the price if paid by check or cc. the way he get's all the pallets is his brother runs a company that bags the salt. he kinda purposely damages some bags, gives him to this guy, and they sell the pallets for 150. so im not sure if they'll take anything besides cash. either way, there not stolen or anything, so i didnt have a problem paying the guy. if he's ripping the companies off, so be it. we've been gettin jerked around by salt prices for years by these companies so i dont feel bad.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Where is this in relation to Rockford?


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

minooka is about 15-20 minutes west of joliet. so from rockford, a few hours. im guessing you have an idea how far joliet is from you? id say around 2 hours. hope you have a HD or flatbed, i wouldnt want to drive that far with a 2500# pallet on a 1/2 or 3/4 ton.


----------

